# ATTN: Cobb's Legion & Dixie members!!!!



## Jack Straw (Feb 3, 2005)

Steve has asked me to pass along some information concerning some important changes to our clubs.  If you go to the Cobb's Legion home page you will see that the two clubs will merge to form one club of 3502 acres.  There are also some important rules changes that can be found on the rules page .  Finally, the land owner has sent Steve a letter about some very serious concerns he has; this letter can be found on the Photo6 Page and is a "MUST READ" for any club members.

Please take the time to visit these pages to get the full details of the changes and to see what we must do to address the land owner's concerns.  If you know any members without internet access, please pass this information along to them as well.

Jack


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Feb 3, 2005)

Isn't running a club fun.  Good luck


----------

